# Safe LED lighting for haunts



## thrilltainment (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## thrilltainment (Mar 5, 2010)

All photos below were taken with the same exposure time and ISO settings. A 1 foot ruler is provided for scale reference. More photos of our products are available here: http://www.e5design.com/darklight










Precision X 2 feet away from object









Precision Y 2 feet away from object









Precision Z 2 feet away from object









Precision Z 5 feet away from object


----------



## sixxvanrose (Jul 11, 2011)

thank you for your tips


----------



## sixxvanrose1 (Nov 2, 2013)

yes, thanks for the helpful hints !!


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

I absolutely agree about the LEDs!! I've been using them in the haunt for at least five years. However, I'm very lazy. I have found that if you buy the smallest, cheapest speaker wire you can find (18-22 gauge), ebay pre-wired 12V LEDs, duct tape, wire cutters and strippers, plus one 12V Malibu light transformer, you don't need anything else. 

Inside and out we have more than 1500 LEDs in props, eyes and spots. I have one wire that starts at the back of the East side and one that starts at the back of the West side. Both feed to a single Malibu light transformer near the roof on the inside of the haunt near the front. All of the props have their own feeds that splice into one of the two wires going to the transformer. I use cheap duct tape at the splices that works great for the season and them comes apart without too much hassle at tear down. 

Some of the lighting below is from 3 48" black light fixtures plus the halogens in the flame pots, all else is LED - mostly red, some UV, some blue and a couple of yellow. you can't see the green spotlights from here.

Oh, and the garage door is up with that Scene Setter on PVC frames back lit by Fluorescent garage lights.


----------

